# Colnago K-Zero



## HB1 (Jul 25, 2021)

Does anyone know where I can buy «OEM riser stack spacers»(to rise the «Aerobars») for my Colnago K-Zero TT bike?


----------



## TJin (Jan 3, 2022)

IHi I am contemplating Specialised Aerobar Fit Kit, will this part work?


----------

